

Ask HN: Click anywhere to type like OneNote - smalltalk

Are there any plain text editors that support the concept of click anywhere to type (i.e., the user need not space/tab/return to a point on the page/scree, but can just click to insert text where the user wants)? OneNote has this functionality, as does the forgotten OpenDoc word processor WAV, which was a great word processor.
======
inportb
It would not quite be plain text, would it? I use Basket, which supports this
feature, but I tend to prefer the single-column format.

